

Wanna Collaborate On A Song With Paul Oakenfold? Beatlab Is Making It Happen - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/25/beatlab-paul-oakenfold-come-together/

======
sp332
Yesterday's article didn't have as much information about what Beatlab is, but
there was a lot of discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4428878>

